
Libreroot wants to rejoin GNU - khrm
https://www.reddit.com/r/libreboot/comments/66tdds/proposal_for_libreboot_rejoin_gnu_community/
======
hoodoof
Didn't they already break up? Back together so soon?

------
khrm
Can a mod change headline? It's libreboot.

